# Cold Water Bass Club



## GAbigdon (Aug 27, 2015)

CWBC will have our meeting at Journeys End in Loganville on September the 14 at 6.30 .

                                          See you all their


----------



## jack butler (Aug 30, 2015)

Have you got a tenitive schedule yet


----------



## GAbigdon (Aug 31, 2015)

sorry Jack I do not all that will be decided at the meeting


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 11, 2015)

For those of you that will make the meeting we will be having a little pre meeting for HVAB to discus plans for next year so let other people know it's not just for cold water .see you all their


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 15, 2015)

2015 schedule 
Sept . 19 Horton
Oct 3 .Stone Mountain 
Oct 17 .Macintosh
Oct 31 . Bear Creek 
Nov 14. Juliette
Nov 28. Varner
Dec 12. High Falls
Dec 19. Fish Off

Pending approvals


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 15, 2015)

Donnie, the schedule looks good. I will probably miss the first 2. Will be fishing alone, can't find a partner. Nancy is having shoulder surgery 9/15 and has about a 30 day recovery period. If I can get a neighbor to sit in for a day I can make one of them. Where is Macintosh?


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 15, 2015)

Richard it is in Peachtree city a bout 15 minutes below Horton


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Sep 17, 2015)

Where is Horton


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 17, 2015)

Probably where you are right now


----------



## jack butler (Sep 18, 2015)

Going to miss the first one but will start fishing with the second one


----------



## jusdonaldson (Sep 18, 2015)

Entry and membership fees?


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 19, 2015)

Mr. P said:


> Donnie, the schedule looks good. I will probably miss the first 2. Will be fishing alone, can't find a partner. Nancy is having shoulder surgery 9/15 and has about a 30 day recovery period. If I can get a neighbor to sit in for a day I can make one of them. Where is Macintosh?


Mr p. Let me know. I been debating hitting a few anyhow.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Sep 29, 2015)

Stone Mountain this weekend? What time do we launch? Can you confirm that there is a limit of fish in the lake?


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes sir Stone Mountain it is - 630 if every one is their 7 if not ---
As far as a limit in their I might know today


----------



## Billygreene (Oct 14, 2015)

What's membership and entry fees??


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Oct 15, 2015)

$30 membership per angler and $30 entry fee per angler, which includes $5 BF. Check out http://coldwaterbassclub.webs.com/ for more info. GAbigdon runs a good club.


----------

